# Chance and LuLu Are Finally on Petfinder



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our babies are finally up for adoption. Please say a prayer for these two. Pray they will find their perfect forever home, they so desperately deserve









http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...=&preview=1


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww, I hope they will find a forever home soon


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awww, I hope they will find a forever home soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope so. Poor LuLu has been going through an evaluation process for the past couple of months. She was very agressive towards the other dogs. This old gal would go after them full force. So she's been under supervised play, and is much better. She is also very protective of her food, so I would get on my hands and knees and pretend to eat off of her plate. She does fine with humans, and didn't mind sharing her food with me at all. So then I started walking Big Ol' Henry by her, while she was eating. Henry is my "test" dog. He's not too concerned about LuLu going after him, but if she does, I quickly pick him up before he even realizes it.

She's a good old girl, and needs the attention of an only child


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww I also pray that they both go to a loving forever home real soon, bless their little hearts


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb, Chance and Lulu look really great in their pics. You and Steve and Peg did an awesome job with them.





















I pray that they both find their forever homes and only know love and kindness. They so deserve it! Thanks to all of you for what you do.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Our babies are finally up for adoption. Please say a prayer for these two. Pray they will find their perfect forever home, they so desperately deserve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Deb,



Was LuLu upstairs when we were there? I can't keep 'em all straight!! Does anyone make doggie name tags for people like me who can't keep names straight...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330870
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Steve ~ Yes, she and Daisy were upstairs. Remember, Daisy was on the bed, as usual, and LuLu came walking out of no where. She's the one who had the stained paws (Brown Shoes)









That's why you don't remember her name. We called her "Brown Shoes"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I sure hope they get the loving homes they deserve. I'm going to miss the updates on little Chance, though. No offense to Lulu--we just haven't heard as much about her!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I sure hope they get the loving homes they deserve. I'm going to miss the updates on little Chance, though. No offense to Lulu--we just haven't heard as much about her![/B]


 



Peg stayed home today again as she is still in a fair amount of pain from smashing a finger. She was feeling guilty about it so she did some laundry which she then folded upstars. Some where alone the line... little Chance decided a pile of her lacy underthings (even though they were freshly washed) was something he could lay in while chewing away....











Peg said several pieces were totally destoyed...











He may never make it to one year...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=331150
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Time to make another trip to Victoria's Secret


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope they both find the wonderful forever homes they deserve!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor ole big butt henry...always putting the boy in the test dummy outfit. You know one day he is gonna get u.....






























I am sure he will get u with lots of love and kisses cause you pick him up befor he knows you put him in the path of LuLu and her teeth. All I can say is you better stay young....getting down on all fours acting like a dog eating...grabing up the babies quickly and I am sure about a million other puppy things throughout the day....You are who I want to be.

Love ya


----------

